# Henry Smith (1560-1591)



## Dieter Schneider (Aug 20, 2008)

Can any of his writings be found on the internet?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 20, 2008)

Volume 2 of his sermons is online here:

The Sermons of Mr. Henry Smith ... - Google Book Search

http://www.puritanboard.com/f32/preparative-marriage-henry-smith-27256/


----------

